# Staffing out of region



## Whiskey_Dan (13 Dec 2004)

Im from 2812 Seaforth Highlanders out in Surrey, B.C. My french is pretty proficient and I was wondering if anyone knew weather or not there was a chance that I'd be able to staff at a French speaking CSTC this summer? Possibly at Valcartier or Cap-Chat? 
Well that's all I want to know at the moment, if you have any answers please reply.


----------



## dano (13 Dec 2004)

I'm under the empression that you can not request a position on an out-of-region training centre.
It would be up to you're region commander, so you would have to bring this up to you're CO. Only he/she would be able to notify the region commander.


----------



## gt102 (14 Dec 2004)

All of my corps seniors who have staffed have had no problem staffing out of region.

Now as for not getting a position out of region normally is for cadets taking a coarse


----------



## primer (14 Dec 2004)

All you can do is apply We have had staff Cadets At Blackdown form coast to coast


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (14 Dec 2004)

I don't mean to hijack the thread but does anyone know about the policy on taking a course out of region?


----------



## condor888000 (14 Dec 2004)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I don't mean to hijack the thread but does anyone know about the policy on taking a course out of region?



Not sure army but air it sure is. 2 of my 3 courses have been out of region. What happens when you don'nt speak French and are part of Eastern...


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (14 Dec 2004)

I kind of mean't going out of region just for the hell of it. Not having a good reason.


----------



## gt102 (14 Dec 2004)

well as far as I interpreted from my CO, If the space is there and your record is great then you can go. But most of the time they will just send you to the local camp (My CO as a cadet applied for out of region every year, but got sent to the local camp)


----------

